# 3 month old calf down



## memela (Nov 10, 2011)

ok Have a calf down. he is 3mos old around 175lbs. He has pneumonia. we have gave him La300 inj. plus on Monday gave him Draxxin he was very conjested but sounds better today. but still want get up. Went back to the vet yesterday and gave  us Micotil still not up. hes taking a bottle and hes bowels are moving. Eyes are still runny. he was on his mama but mama was very wormy. Just wondering if we should treat for worms and what else we can do to make him get up. thanks


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 10, 2011)

I am a total newbie with cows, I also have a bottle calf though and one thing I read to get them to stand up is rub down their spine like in a way that the moma cow would lick them, I read sometimes that will make them get up? :/ Is he halter trained? Maybe you could kind of help him up and walk him around just so he gets moving a little bit and may feel better for it.

Someone else with much more advice and experience will chime in soon Im sure. Good luck with him!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 10, 2011)

Why in the heck are you treating him with three or four different types of medicines???  Stick to ONE, and keep on that ONE medicine until he's better. *DO NOT GO WITH MICOTIL*.  Micotil is only for _one_ species of bacteria that causes pneumonia, not all four or more like Draxxin, Nuflor, Excenel, Resflor and a host of others do.  

And yes, do treat for worms too, as that may be part of the problem.

Also get him up on his feet.  Roll him onto his other side, keep clean straw with him at all times, etc.  Also see if he's vitamin/mineral deficient too.  Quite often a shot of Selenium (if he has subacute White Muscle Disease, or you are in a Selenium-deficient area and haven't given your cow a shot of Selenium prior to her giving birth), or Vitamin B or any other injectable vitamin that he is lacking (check with a vet first before you go ahead and inject him with all sorts of stuff) since that may boost him to get him up and about.

Also, does the cow have access to minerals, and what type of mineral block are you giving her?  




Sorry if I came across harsh, but I've had my experiences with similar stuff with the steers we had, and found I HATE Micotil (I had to do research for Dad in order to find the best medicine for the Shipping Fever/Pneumonia troubles we had with a fair number of some new steer calves that we bought), and also found that LA200 isn't the cure-all medicine it's made out to be either.

Good luck on him.


----------



## memela (Nov 10, 2011)

Well Wild Rose thats what the Vet is giving us. Didn't want to question the vet. We have been rolling him over 2 times a stay. He has had access to minerals. We are giving him pedi lite also. i quess I should have put all that in my post. he was a very strong healthy calf before monday.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 10, 2011)

How long has the calf been down with pnuemonia?  I just wonder if dehydration is also part of the problem, since vitamin/mineral isn't.  Also, is he feverish at all? Like, what's his temperature?


----------



## memela (Nov 10, 2011)

He has had pneumonia since sat. We are giving him pedilite in his bottle. he is drinking a qt &halve of milk 3 times a day. We have him up on a stand with his legs just off the ground. I also did some research on the Micotil & will not give him or any more of the cows this stuff. i had never heard of it before but it is to dangerous. We only gave it to him per the Vet along with everything else he gave us.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 10, 2011)

Please remember that Micotil can be VERY dangerous (as in, lethal) to humans.  You have to be extremely careful when handling it so you don't get the meds on you or prick yourself with a needle.


----------



## memela (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes the Vet told us to very careful about the micotil. don't have to worry it will never be here again.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 10, 2011)

175 lbs at three months sounds like malnutrition, unless he's a mini or something.  My calves routinely gain 100 lbs in their first 6 weeks, and near 100 lbs each month after that.  What breed is he?


----------



## memela (Nov 10, 2011)

He is a reg. black Angus bull calf. We are housing these cows from OK. they were in bad shape when we got them.


----------

